# Как я вылечила грыжу



## Елена56-37 (7 Дек 2014)

Здравствуйте ! Мне 37 лет.Хочу поделиться с вами как я полностью вылечила грыжу поясничного отдела позвоночника. Начну с самого начала- боли в области поясницы появились у меня около 2 лет.Сначала были ноющие , кратковременные , но потом все сильнее и сильнее. В марте 2013 года боли были адские и пришлось уйти на больничный. 2 недели пролечилась (мильгамма, амелотекс и физлечение - алмаг и лазер).После лечения стала чувствовать себя отлично и вышла на работу , но в марте 2014 г. спину скрутило так, что встать не могла. Решила сделать МРТ - результат неутешительный - срединная , с умеренной левосторонней латеризацией , не фрагментированная грыжа диска L5- S1 позвонков. Вертикальный размер 15мм, фронтальный 10мм, саггитальный 10мм.Дуральный мешок на уровне позвонков значительно деформирован.Левый корешок S1 в области выхода из дурального мешка компресирован.Размеры позвоночного канала на поясничном уровне:саггитальный размер 18,0 - 20,0 , фронтальный 20,0 - 22,0мм.Понижение интенсивности МРТ сигнала от структуры дисков L3-S1 позвонков, обусловленное их дигитратацией.Высота дисков несколько снижена.
Заключение: Дегеративно- дистрофические изменения пояснично- крестцового отдела позвоночника:дегидратация дисков L3-S1, грыжа диска L5-S1 артоз дугоостросчатых суставов.

Врач - невролог сразу направила меня на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Он мне сказал , что операция однозначно - грыжа слишком большая. Я от операции отказалась на что он мне сказал , чтобы ты не делала она не исчезнет как скрутит тебя совсем придешь прооперирую. Я была на грани истерики , но не стала отчаиваться и начала лечение. Наш физврач порекомендовала мне электрофорез с карипаином. Я стала делать эти процедуры всего я их сделала 90 (3 курса по 30) с перерывом в месяц между ними. Также проколола алфлутоп 20, мильгамма 30 с перерывами, актовегин 20 с перерывами, нейромедин 10, мидокамп по мере боли, мовалис , амелотекс  и в течении 3 месяцев крем Карипаин на область поясницы втирала и еще намазывала крем на целлофан и прикладывала на поясницу закрепляя до полного впитывания, АРТРА в течении 7 месяцев 2 раза в день по капсуле, ЛФК постоянно )не очень сложные упражнения т.к. спина сильно болела ,что все делала на коленях не могла согнуться.Конечно были срывы , слезы и истерики, но было желание вылечиться . Лечение я начала в апреле 2014 после МРТ, если конкретно то с 14 апреля до 6 декабря 2014. 6 декабря 2014 я сделала контрольное МРТ.Врач- диагност был слегка шокирован и спросил что я делала , потому что грыжи НЕТ! ВООБЩЕ!
МРТ от 6.12 2014 г. Физиологический лордоз сохранен.Высота межпозвонковых дисков L3-S1 снижена.Костный мозг в телах остальных позвонков с признаками минимальных диффузных дистрофических изменений.Костный позвоночный канал не сужен. Определяются дорзальные диффузные протрузии L3-4 L4-5 L5-S1 с саггитальным размером в пределах 0,4 мм, позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирований дисков не сужен , корешковые каналы умеренно сужены с обеих сторон. Дугоотростчатые суставы конгруэнтны , суставные поверхности имеют четкие, ровные контуры.Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L1 позвонка, имеет обычную конфигурацию., ширину и однородную структуру.Корешки конского хвоста не изменены.
Заключение: МР- картина дистрофических изменений пояснично- крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз); дорзальные диффузные протрузии L3-4 L4-5 L5-S1 дисков.  Снимки если надо приложу.Скажите протузии которые сейчас у меня выявили опасны ? И как предупредить их дальнейшее увеличение? Буду благодарна за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2014)

Все правильно.
Время лечит все.
С медициной это быстрее и с меньшими последствиями.

Теперь главное, правильно поведение и лфк.


----------



## Елена56-37 (7 Дек 2014)

Здравствуйте доктор! Скажите мне пожалуйста , а вот эти протрузии что у меня выявили они серьезные?Просто мне не хочется еще раз испытать те боли что у меня были


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2014)

Нельзя так определить, серьезно или нет.
Просто это новый этап заболевания. На место грыжи диска пришел спондилоартроз.


----------

